# quick question please help ladies



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi i was just wondering for future reference when i concive do the midwifes etc and hosp staff have to no that a baby was donor sperm concived or do they automaticly no? xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni99 said:


> Hi i was just wondering for future reference when i concive do the midwifes etc and hosp staff have to no that a baby was donor sperm concived or do they automaticly no? xx


It will depend on how/where conceived tbh.
If at your local NHS hospital then it is likely that they will know purely due to your records.
If at a private clinic or by another means, they will only know what you tell them. You can include what info you wish or absolutely nothing about the donor. Though I would recommend at least including blood group if nothing else.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you yes this helps alot we are going through a private clinic, I am in a F/F relationship so we will pass on the info was just more curious  xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Toni I'm single and used a donor (abroad) I was completely upfront that I did donor IVF with my midwife/ hospital/ consultants etc nobody even batted an eyelid it's so normal these days, in fact only time I was ever asked about the "father" was at my 1st m-wife appt (10 wks pg) and also when the babies were discharged from NICU and the red health books had to be filled in. 
HTH


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thankyou both for your info and a massive congrats on your twin boys  xx


----------

